# Inmate sentenced to nearly 25 years for killing cellmate who raped his sister



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 9, 2021)

Inmate sentenced to nearly 25 years for killing cellmate who raped his sister​NATIONAL
by: WFLA, Nexstar Media Wire
Posted: Aug 9, 2021 / 10:02 AM CDT / Updated: Aug 9, 2021 / 10:02 AM CDT





An exterior fence outlines the Airway Heights Corrections Center in Airway Heights, Wash. (AP Photo/Nicholas K. Geranios)


TAMPA, Fla. (WFLA) — A Washington state prison inmate was sentenced to another 24 years in prison on top of his current sentence after he killed his cellmate, the man who raped his younger sister.

KHQ reported that Shane Goldsby, 26, beat 70-year-old Robert Munger to death in July 2020 at the Airway Heights Correction Center in Airway Heights, Washington.

Goldsby attacked Munger from behind and struck him in the face 14 times. He was captured on video stomping on his head at least four times before walking away, court documents say. 

According to reports, Munger had molested a number of victims, including Goldsby’s sister, and was serving a 43-year prison sentence for child sex crimes.
*In a July 2020 interview, Goldsby told KHQ Munger had taunted him with details about the abuse, which happened years before the attack.*
*Dog dies in hot car, owner says she did it as punishment, police say *
*“He kept … giving me details about what happened and what he did. About the photos and videos of him doing this stuff, and it was building up,” Goldsby said.*

“You put me in the same cell as this dude,” he added. “I feel set up. I’m the victim.”

At his sentencing hearing, Goldsby apologized to Munger’s family. His lawyer read a statement on his behalf because he appeared to be too overcome with emotion. 
“I cannot imagine what it would be like to lose a loved one in this kind of way,” the statement said. “To his wife and his whole family I apologize. I am so sorry and I hope you are able to heal from what I caused.”

“I’m ashamed of my actions, I was put into a situation that I don’t wish on nobody,” Goldsby said. “I got a lot of fixing to do.”

*According to his lawyer, Goldsby was abused by his drug-addicted mother and went through 10 different foster homes. He eventually reconnected with his mother, and the two began using drugs together, the Spokesman reported. *

‘I was afraid’: Former Cuomo aide details groping allegations 
Goldsby had been imprisoned for stealing a police vehicle and leading multiple agencies on a police chase that ended when he rammed into a patrol vehicle, injuring a trooper inside. 

*The Washington Department of Corrections said an investigation into the incident found all protocols had been followed in the events leading up to the attack, and there was little staff could have done to prevent the murder. It also found there was no reason to suspect that Goldsby and Munger knew each other when they were assigned to the same cell.*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 9, 2021)

What are the chances that you end up in the same cell of your sisters rapist?!

I read in another article that he asked to be relocated to another cell but the request was ignored, he said that they guy kept describing how he raped his sister in detail and he just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## AVNchick (Aug 9, 2021)

This does seem like a setup...for both men. The system failed them both.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 9, 2021)

He should have been moved to another institution. There's no justifying keeping those men in the same cell after it was learned that one man had raped the other's sister. Either they wanted the man dead or they simply didn't care.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 9, 2021)

I don’t quite understand why he was given such a long sentence… how can anyone be expected to put up with being in the same building as their sister’s rapist, much less being taunted with detailed retelling of the crime in the same cell.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 9, 2021)

Nah, this wasn't an accident.  The dude who got the extra time got a whole thin blue line of police pissed at him behind his crime so they put Chester the Molester in the cage with him and probably promised him some never intended protection.   

That extra 25 years is also why I generally file "the honor among convicts" code of killing child molesters under fairytales.  I read up on Robert Munger and his crimes were utterly disgusting but yet and still he traipsed around that prison for 2 whole years without a care until the most unlikely roommate situation ever got him murked.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 10, 2021)

The brother is the victim. He tried.


----------



## nysister (Aug 12, 2021)

> “You put me in the same cell as this dude,” he added. “I feel set up. I’m the victim.”


You know what? I agree with him.


The confirmed molester never should have been allowed to live in the first place. He got only a small measure of what he deserved.

They should not have given Shane a longer sentence.


----------



## nysister (Aug 12, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Nah, this wasn't an accident.  The dude who got the extra time got a whole thin blue line of police pissed at him behind his crime so they put Chester the Molester in the cage with him and probably promised him some never intended protection.
> 
> That extra 25 years is also why I generally file "the honor among convicts" code of killing child molesters under fairytales.  I read up on Robert Munger and his crimes were utterly disgusting but yet and still he traipsed around that prison for 2 whole years without a care until the most unlikely roommate situation ever got him murked.


Exactly!




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/09/shane-goldsby-killed-sisters-rapist/
		




> *Goldsby said in the 2020 interview with KHQ that he believed corrections officers set him up. Law enforcement agents were embarrassed*, he said, because he led them on a high-speed chase in a police car in August 2017, injuring a Washington state trooper after ramming into his vehicle. Goldsby was being pursued for an alleged stabbing and managed to get away that night, KATU reported. “I completely humiliated the police,” Goldsby told KHQ. It is unclear what his punishment was for that incident.
> 
> “This stuff doesn’t happen,” he added, on ending up in the same cell as Munger. “You’re talking the same institution, the same unit, the same pod in the same cell as this dude. That’s like hitting the jackpot in the casino seven times.”


----------

